# Erreur lors de la synchronisation de photos vers un iPhone



## Jeremy83 (25 Décembre 2017)

Bonsoir, (et joyeux Noël!)

J'ai un problème avec mon MacBook Pro, j'ai voulu synchroniser les photos de mon mac, sur mon iPhone 8 Plus, sauf qu'au moment de la synchronisation, ce message d'erreur apparait :
"iTunes ne peut pas synchroniser les photos sur l’iPhone « iPhone » car vous ne disposez pas d’un accès en écriture pour le dossier « Photos.app »."

Avez vous la solution à mon problème? Car je ne peux toujours pas synchroniser mes photos 
Merci



*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------

